
Customers say they've been locked out of their Amazon Prime accounts - adventured
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-closes-users-accounts-customers-fight-back-2018-4
======
doughj3
I had this happen to me last year and was never able to get it resolved. Like
some in the article, the deletion of my account was incomplete- my wishlist
were still there, I could place orders from an Android device where I was
still signed in on the app, and to this day I have a dash button that will
order from my supposedly deleted account.

------
Fins
Funny... It took me about 2 weeks and multiple emails back and forth to close
my account, and then it took Amazon almost a year to completely forget about
me (I hope). Apparently if you don't want your account closed they can nuke it
much faster.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Anyone here on HN affected?

